# 1969 Datsun L521 Restoration Project



## reinCARnate (May 30, 2010)

Hey Eveyone,

This is my first restoration project. And I am curious to know what places are the best to look for parts. Here's what I've found so far...

Ebay (of course)
Datsun Pickup Parts
...and a couple other odds and ends not worth posting. 

Also, I'm only 95% sure that my model is L521. According to the manual I have and the numbers on the decals under the hood and so forth, that's what it seems to be, but at first I thought it was the PL521. But I believe mine has the J18 engine. 

Is there a fool proof method of determining the exact model?

Thanks


----------



## reinCARnate (May 30, 2010)

By the way, I'm going to have a lot of used parts that might be good but in need of refurbishment.


----------

